
Will Betelgeuse Really Become a Second Sun? - hoag
http://www.space.com/10662-betelgeuse-sun.html
======
hoag
I'm not going to lie: when I first read the Huffington Post article
([http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/20/two-suns-twin-
stars...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/20/two-suns-twin-
stars_n_811864.html)) citing a news.com.au article
([http://www.news.com.au/technology/sci-tech/tatooines-twin-
su...](http://www.news.com.au/technology/sci-tech/tatooines-twin-suns-coming-
to-a-planet-near-you-just-as-soon-as-betelgeuse-explodes/story-
fn5fsgyc-1225991009247)) I was genuinely excited: ever since learning about
Betelgeuse as a little kid, I always thought, "wow, I really hope that thing
happens to go supernova within my lifetime. It would be _amazing_."

Here's hoping it will still happen after all.

